# Home-Made Tattle Flags



## Hetfieldinn

For each board, you will need:

-two nylon bushings-available at most hardware stores. Make sure they easily slide over a #6 screw

-one stainless steel washer-make sure they slide easily on the screw

-one #6x1" stainless screw

-one piece looped end wire, available from Stamina-part#4421-12-051

-two 6mm beads

-one #32 rubber band-available at office supply stores for $2 a bag



Move the eye screw on the board to the upper back side of the board. There's already a hole for it.

Ream out the front hole in the forward black clip arm with a 3/16" drill bit.

Put two beads on a piece of the wire and feed it through the eye screw. Make sure the flag is 90 degrees perpendicular to the board, and mark the hole on the flag with a sharpie.




















Bend the wire at the mark with needle nose pliers almost 180 degrees, then cut the wire with side cutters about one inch after the bend.











Feed the wire through the eye screw, then through the top hole in the flag. Take one of the screws, and put on a stainless washer, then one of the nylon bushings. Then put it through the bottom hole of the flag, then add the other nylon bushing. Screw it back into the board. Tighten it down, then back it off a quarter turn, so the flag moves easily. You might have to remove the small stopper nipple on the board if it interferes with the flag moving freely.










Half hitch the rubber band through the hole you reamed out, wrap it around the nose of the board, and loop it over the end of the wire.



















Add the rear clip, and you're done.










You can increase or decrease the resistance of the flag by moving more or less of the rubber band to either side of the nose of the board. The rubber bands wear out in about four trips, so keep a bag of them on the boat.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Here's one of my dogs, Penny. She uses this same setup.


----------



## K gonefishin

LMAO. Great tutorial Het. That system is slick, I might have to try a few out.


----------



## Papascott

That is real cool of you steve! This past week I had my boards with the spring style flags, on steves Ranger FISHING boat. I put mine away and used his, his tattle system works way better esp. when pulling cranks. IMHO


----------



## eyeangler1

Steve~
Thank you, thank you, thank you. I heard that you made your own and I missed the seminar out at Erie Outfitters. I'll be makin' the tattle flags up in within the week.
Bill


----------



## Bob Why

Steve, Can you post a link to stamina? When I did a search it came back with a new website and their search block doesn't find that part number. Also what size is the wire?
I do like your rubberband idea. Fished with Oh Yeah last week and he was using rubberbands. Work a lot better than the springs.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I use the 12" .051 looped end wire shafts. They cost $1.80 per 10.

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=874


----------



## boatnut

here's a link to another tutorial, although steve's seems pretty easy.

http://perchjerker0.tripod.com/home made tattle flags.htm


----------



## H20hound

Nice job on the details Het. Must have read my mind. This little project is next on the list.


----------



## Iowa Dave

I love the wires already twisted on the ends and 10 for $1.60 great deal. But $4.60 shipping isn't so good.  Maybe I'm just a cheap SOB  I will keep on twising my own TIG welding wire it works only problem is it rusts up and has to be changed every two years but it is way cheap. 

Steve thanks for the post and information Great stuff.

Yeah I will probably change my mind and break down and watch the moths fly out of my wallet and buy them


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Order $150 worth of them, and they'll ship them for free.


Problem solved.


----------



## RogerS

Try some stainless TIG wire, available at any welding supply house.


----------



## stcroixjoe

Iowa Dave said:


> I love the wires already twisted on the ends and 10 for $1.60 great deal. But $4.60 shipping isn't so good.  Maybe I'm just a cheap SOB  I will keep on twising my own TIG welding wire it works only problem is it rusts up and has to be changed every two years but it is way cheap.
> 
> Steve thanks for the post and information Great stuff.
> 
> Yeah I will probably change my mind and break down and watch the moths fly out of my wallet and buy them


No offense but you drive from Iowa to fish but your cheap azz wont spend 7.00 to improve your fishing ????


----------



## Iowa Dave

No I'm going to take Steve's idea and buy $150.00 worth so I can save on the Shipping


----------



## triton189

Hetfieldinn, thanks for the instructions...! This looks like the way to go and save some money.


----------



## Tailchaser

Take a little time off from fishing & drive to Netcraft in Toledo.Good prices & good inventory.


----------



## nooffseason

Awesome post Hetfield. I like the rubber band idea. I always thought the $18 spring system from Off-Shore was a little expensive, and didn't look like it was the best functionality.


----------



## BFG

The #32 rubber band is stiff enough to handle cranks, but will it handle jets or mini-discs?

Nice work btw Het...they look great....


----------



## KaGee

Here is another option that some of us use. Adjust the tension for what you are dragging by adding or removing a band or two. I love this system when pulling harnesses behind in-line weights.


----------



## triton189

Hetfieldinn,

Did you purchase those beads from Lure Parts on Line also? You mention a #6X 1 stainless screw you purchased. Did you replace the one that currently holds the flag down with this new screw? Thanks Again!


----------



## lskater

That's really good info Het. Thanks for posting it. I know if it's something you are using it's been field tested enough.


----------



## Captain Kevin

stcroixjoe said:


> No offense but you drive from Iowa to fish but your cheap azz wont spend 7.00 to improve your fishing ????


Hey 7 bucks is almost 3 gallons of gas!!


----------



## BFG

> Hey 7 bucks is *almost* 3 gallons of gas!!


Yep..and in another month it'll be ALMOST 2 gallons of gas!


----------



## peerlessfisherman

Thanks Het. I was going to buy a small coil of .060 ss music wire. Your wires are much less work to fab up and cheaper to boot.


----------



## Captain Kevin

Het, do you have to add or subtract bands for different types of bait, or does the one band work for say both cranks, and harnesses? Do you do any type of adjustment going from a 3oz. harness weight to a 1oz.?? The type of rigging I use, which is shown in one of the replies requires you to add or subtract bands depending on the drag the bait puts on the board.


----------



## ErieAngler

pretty slick het


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Captain Kevin said:


> Het, do you have to add or subtract bands for different types of bait, or does the one band work for say both cranks, and harnesses? Do you do any type of adjustment going from a 3oz. harness weight to a 1oz.?? The type of rigging I use, which is shown in one of the replies requires you to add or subtract bands depending on the drag the bait puts on the board.


That's the beauty of running the rubber band around the nose of the board. It makes the tension totally adjustable. If you pull the rubber band away from the nose, and move it to the arm, or release side of the board, it shortens the amount of rubber band on the foam side of the board, which takes more pressure to pull the flag back, for heavier pulling baits. If you do the opposite, it takes little to no pressure to pull the flag back for pulling 1 oz inline weight presentations, or shallow running baits.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

triton189 said:


> Hetfieldinn,
> 
> Did you purchase those beads from Lure Parts on Line also? You mention a #6X 1 stainless screw you purchased. Did you replace the one that currently holds the flag down with this new screw? Thanks Again!


Yes, I replaced the original screw with the #6. The original screw was too short, and I noticed last year that as the flag was worked back and forth a few times, the screw started backing out of the hole. The #6 is a bit larger, and isn't affected by the back and forth movement of the flag.

The beads can be purchased at most fishing tackle stores around the lake.


----------



## Captain Kevin

Hetfieldinn said:


> That's the beauty of running the rubber band around the nose of the board. It makes the tension totally adjustable. If you pull the rubber band away from the nose, and move it to the arm, or release side of the board, it shortens the amount of rubber band on the foam side of the board, which takes more pressure to pull the flag back, for heavier pulling baits. If you do the opposite, it takes little to no pressure to pull the flag back for pulling 1 oz inline weight presentations, or shallow running baits.


I like that concept better than my current set-up. I do believe I'll be modifying. Thanks Steve.


----------



## eyeangler1

triton189 said:


> Hetfieldinn,
> 
> Did you purchase those beads from Lure Parts on Line also? You mention a #6X 1 stainless screw you purchased. Did you replace the one that currently holds the flag down with this new screw? Thanks Again!


You can also often find 6 mm beads at craft stores in your area.


----------



## Snook

Slick...Slick...Slick!!! And even in directions that you can understand! Offshore Tackle might try to buy you out or pay you off to keep quiet


----------



## Iowa Dave

Hey Steve thanks for the link on the twisted wire. I got them in 2 days. Good stuff


----------



## normd

KaGee turned me on to his system with Flags and it works great.


----------



## Iowa Dave

Yeah I had made my own 3 years ago but used MIG/TIG welding wire this wire is much better. I also have a spring that I found that works just like the ones in the kit. Now if I could find the number. But anyway I will convert to the rubber bands as my springs fail.


----------



## brewkettle

Great job Steve. 

I think your teachings have moved you in to the seventh stage of consciousness. 

"understand and be with me. If this is not possible in you, then be with me and understand" Adi Da Samraj 1972

"Fisherman of the Year" ?? I can smell a 2 pete!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

"Right are you". Yoda-1978-84-91


----------



## SELL-FISH

Hetfieldinn said:


> "Right are you". Yoda-1978-84-91


I think Bacca would agree with you. LMFAO


----------



## ReelTimeWes

I'm def. doing this to my boards.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN

a really big thumbs up to het for putting this up went to lowes last weekend and got the stuff and hooked my 8 offshores they work really really good and the best part is the adjustable tension rubber bands cool thanks again steve tony see you guys tomorrow eve


----------



## RogerS

Another thank you to Het for his "How To" on the tattle flags. They work great!
I made up a little jig to make the wires. I use .061 stainless TIG welding wire. I can get 3 of them out of each piece of 36" long wire. First, I form the eye around the 1/8" diameter pin next to the screw eye, (left edge of the jig). Then put the two beads on the wire and put the wire through the screw eye and form the wire around the pins. Takes just a couple minutes each.
I put the wire through the flag so the hook end is on the inside, so it doesn't catch on anything.
Thanks again for sharing your tip.


----------



## baitwell

Het do i need to change the releases on my boards? i have the orange colored releases .


----------



## bobk

I'm not Het. but yes it would be best to change to either the snapper release or the church release they will work much better.


----------



## rebs

I went to office max for size #32 rubber bands and they have regular, long and extra long. which ones do you guys use ?
I didn't know there was so many different ones.


----------



## RogerS

I used the regular ones.


----------



## rebs

RogerS said:


> I used the regular ones.


Thank you for the reply, I appreciate it

rebs


----------



## joewallguy

I got to do this! 
Thanx Het.


----------



## KaGee

rebs said:


> I went to office max for size #32 rubber bands and they have regular, long and extra long. which ones do you guys use ?
> I didn't know there was so many different ones.


The size is marked on the bag. You can get size 32 at Walmart for about .50 a bag.

Size 32 is 3" in diameter and 1/8" wide.
Size 33 is 3 1/2" in diameter and 1/8" wide

I got size 33 also for lighter weight.


----------



## jkruse

I followed your instructions to a tee, and I gotta tell ya, this was really slick! Thanks a bunch. I did 4 Offshore boards for a total investment of about $ 9.00, including the shipping chatge for the wire, hope to try them out on thursday, with any luck, thanks again!


----------



## ERIE REBEL

After using Kagee's boards I also say thanks.have been using rubberbands for years.This method is much simpler and easier to adjust the tension.


----------



## ReelTimeWes

OK I just did the mod to my boards and have a question in regards to rigging the front release. Before I did this mod I used the boards as they came with the front release screwed down tight like in the first picture. This obviously will not work with the tattle flag mod. because it won't let the line move to activate the flag. So do you rig the front release like I have in the second picture?


----------



## RogerS

My understanding, and what I did was to replace both orange (or black on the older boards) releases with the red ones, that will be another $10 per board. They are the OR-16, and have a pin through the center of one pad to prevent the line from slipping out. Leave some slack in the line between the two releases so the rod will be able to extend.


----------



## Kableguy

Not sure how others do it, but what has worked for me in the past is to clip the line in the front clip, then pull the back clip back so the flag comes down. With the line stretched out attach the rear clip. When you let everything go the spring will pull the flag forward (up) and there will be just enough slack in between the clips so that the flag will have a full range of motion. There are probably other ways to do it, just one suggestion. Others may be better.


----------



## Lundy

ReelTimeWes said:


> So do you rig the front release like I have in the second picture?


No, rig the release like in your first pic.

Just leave some slack line, between your first (fixed on front) release and the back release.

The slack allows your tattle flag to move when the back release is pulled back by a fish.


----------



## ReelTimeWes

Yeah makes since now. Thanks!


----------



## SELL-FISH

ReelTimeWes said:


> OK I just did the mod to my boards and have a question in regards to rigging the front release. Before I did this mod I used the boards as they came with the front release screwed down tight like in the first picture. This obviously will not work with the tattle flag mod. because it won't let the line move to activate the flag. So do you rig the front release like I have in the second picture?


You saved cash on the tattles spend a little and upgrade your clips, it stings the wallet but totally worth it. IMHO I would rather have the good the clips than the tattles. I have been tattless til now but keep threatening to drop my boards off at Hets house and get them done.


----------



## ReelTimeWes

Yeah guess I'll upgrade the front releasees to the OR18.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Believe me guys the upgrade to the18s is worth the money.


----------



## OSU Bull

I wonder if it would be a good idea in Het's pic #5, to knotch out about 1/4" of the board for the rubber band to fit into? Might reduce the friction on the rubber band, but could loose tension? Just a thought.


----------



## joewallguy

I have the yellow ones pictured but I also have a set of the orange boards "the walleye board" with the rear pin set up rather than the clip. Can I do this to these? Dosent seem like they will work. Thanks


----------



## wanderin_eyes

look on the back of the boards there should be a small indent thats were you put the eye screw and run the wire through it. If theres not one there just go straight back from the hole in the flag and drill a small hole and put the screw there.


----------



## KaGee

ReelTimeWes said:


> Yeah guess I'll upgrade the front releasees to the OR18.


Leave a couple of inches slack between the releases that way the flags will operate properly.


----------



## ReelTimeWes

KaGee said:


> Leave a couple of inches slack between the releases that way the flags will operate properly.


Yep that's what I figured. Ordered my OR18's from Erie Outfitters.


----------



## jbo

Hetfieldinn said:


> Here's one of my dogs, Penny. She uses this same setup.


Thanks for sharing beautiful dog.


----------



## Resorter

Just be careful with the rubber bands on a boat, it's easy to leave them on the deck and sooner or later end up in the bilge and then clog up your bilge pump by getting sucked into it. Otherwise i like the set up! Don't ask me how I know.


----------

